

Why your web startup will fail - karjaluoto
http://www.ideasonideas.com/2009/01/startup_fail/

======
oscardelben
Very useful posts, I would add you don't have enough determination and you
don't have a plan. I think a lot of startup fails because they don't have a
clear plan and they don't know where they are going

